# Food, Glorious Food! (AND WINE, & SUNRISES, & APRIL)!!!!



## leah elisheva (Apr 1, 2015)

Well Happy April Sweet Smoking Cookies!



Here's to the best month so far!



March Madness was bittersweet for me - putting a dog down, yet smoking lovely haddock, grilling fantastic things too, and searing and cheering my way into April and with many a wine glass and my Estrella Damm "Daura" Gluten-Free Barcelonian Great Beer! And so, ROAR!!!!!!!!!!!



Kindly forgive the lapse in posts therefore, while storms galore hit these neck of the woods, as my warm wishes for the upcoming holiday weekend are indeed extended to all!



Please share your sips and plates and great tales of Springtime plans here too! Because I care! And I do love when we all share!



And I'll go attempt to upload some of my recent simple albeit delicious & healthful eats/drinks now, from my dear phone.



Cheers to all!!!! - Leah













image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 1, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 1, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 1, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 1, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 1, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 1, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 1, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 1, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 1, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 1, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 1, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 1, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 1, 2015





http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/content/type/61/id/383747/width/350/height/700[/IMG
]

[GALLERY="media, 383748"][/GALLERY]
[GALLERY="media, 383749"][/GALLERY]
[GALLERY="media, 383750"][/GALLERY]
[GALLERY="media, 383751"][/GALLERY]
[GALLERY="media, 383752"][/GALLERY]
[GALLERY="media, 383753"][/GALLERY]
[GALLERY="media, 383754"][/GALLERY]
[GALLERY="media, 383755"][/GALLERY]
[GALLERY="media, 383756"][/GALLERY]
[GALLERY="media, 383757"][/GALLERY]
[GALLERY="media, 383758"][/GALLERY]
[GALLERY="media, 383759"][/GALLERY]
[GALLERY="media, 383760"][/GALLERY]
[GALLERY="media, 383761"][/GALLERY]
[GALLERY="media, 383762"][/GALLERY]
[GALLERY="media, 383763"][/GALLERY]
[GALLERY="media, 383764"][/GALLERY]
[GALLERY="media, 383765"][/GALLERY]
[GALLERY="media, 383766"][/GALLERY]
[GALLERY="media, 383767"][/GALLERY]
[GALLERY="media, 383768"][/GALLERY]
[GALLERY="media, 383769"][/GALLERY]
[GALLERY="media, 383770"][/GALLERY]
[GALLERY="media, 383771"][/GALLERY]
[GALLERY="media, 383772"][/GALLERY]
[GALLERY="media, 383773"][/GALLERY]
[GALLERY="media, 383774"][/GALLERY]
[IMG 
ALT=""]http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/content/type/61/id/383775/width/350/height/700












image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 1, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 1, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 1, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 1, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 1, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 1, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 1, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 1, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 1, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 1, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 1, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 1, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 1, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 1, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 1, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 1, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 1, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 1, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 1, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 1, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 1, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 1, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 1, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 1, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 1, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 1, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 1, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 1, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 1, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 1, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 1, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 1, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 1, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 1, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 1, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 1, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 1, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 1, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 1, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 1, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 1, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 1, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 1, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 1, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 1, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 1, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 1, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 1, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 1, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 1, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 1, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 1, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 1, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 1, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 1, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 1, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 1, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 1, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 1, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 1, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 1, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 1, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 1, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 1, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 1, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 1, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 1, 2015
























image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 1, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 1, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 1, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 1, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 1, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 1, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 1, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 1, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 1, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 1, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 1, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 1, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 1, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 1, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 1, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 1, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 1, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 1, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 1, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 1, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 1, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 1, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 1, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 1, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 1, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 1, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 1, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 1, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 1, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 1, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 1, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 1, 2015


----------



## leah elisheva (Apr 1, 2015)

Oh Dear, trying to upload a ton of food/wine photos from my phone and cannot do such unless doing one clip and paste at a time.

How do I upload a clump at once via phone? Adam? Anyone? Thanks tons for advice!


----------



## leah elisheva (Apr 1, 2015)

OK, figured it out! Thanks!! Cheers to all!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## atomicsmoke (Apr 1, 2015)

Wow...quite a collection Leah. Great presentations and surely delicious creations. Morning person aren't you?


----------



## leah elisheva (Apr 1, 2015)

Thank you tons! 
I do rotate the same sort of thing a lot - bison steak, salmon, octopus, and so it goes!
Nonetheless, a morning gal indeed! (I wake up at 3)!
Cheers to you and happy holiday weekend!!! - Leah


----------



## leah elisheva (Apr 2, 2015)

Eating vegetarian food makes me GROUCHY! 

Very, very, not myself & a little Grumplette!

 (I tried to have a makeshift meal today of whatever was in the house & not go buy some fresh animal, as per my spouse's request; and while I cooked the rice in clam juice and that helped, noticeably missing was a slab of fish or meat or chicken or wild boar or kangaroo or so it goes)! Handfuls of almonds did not cut it!

Kindly Helex drop an entire elk upon my lawn if you can, as I have learned that even one "meatless day" is not for me.

OK then, here's the colorful rice nonetheless & with some good cheer sent as well! I hope everyone is smoking, eating, & drinking what they love!

My lesson is learned![emoji]128522[/emoji]
Cheers! - Leah












image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 2, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 2, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 2, 2015


----------



## moikel (Apr 2, 2015)

image.jpg



__ moikel
__ Apr 2, 2015





View from room over Cairns inlet.
Tropical paradise here,hot ,sunny.
Quick trip to the markets to look for over the huge range of tropical fruit ,ASIAN greens & herbs. 2 varieties of late season mango I had never heard of. 
Cooking at my mates place today ,chargrilled fish,green papaya salad, water spinach sambal with little dried fish.
Very light style of food up here,lots of grills,stir fry,salads.lots of fruit driven deserts . 
It's a tourist town so you pay overs for things.
Barrier Reef tomorrow ,then it's Japan on Sunday.
Nice to see you back posting . Great looking food as usual.


----------



## disco (Apr 2, 2015)

What a wonderful album of great food, drink and life. I hope you have more time to post going forward.

Disco


----------



## humdinger (Apr 2, 2015)

Looking good as always Leah. Love those octopus shots. Sorry about your precious pooch. I remember their occasional cameo in your youtube videos! Take care! ;)


----------



## moikel (Apr 3, 2015)

image.jpg



__ moikel
__ Apr 3, 2015





Gold band snapper, tropical waters only. It will have a tamarind ,ginger,chilli style sauce over it.
32c here, hoping it cools off by dinner time.


----------



## moikel (Apr 3, 2015)

image.jpg



__ moikel
__ Apr 3, 2015


















image.jpg



__ moikel
__ Apr 3, 2015


















image.jpg



__ moikel
__ Apr 3, 2015





Drinking some lovely Chardonnay ,full moon,bird noises,gecko's stalking bugs, things are good.


----------



## humdinger (Apr 3, 2015)

Awesome fish Moikel. Speaking of full moon, it sounds like you folks down under are going to get a great view of the lunar eclipse tomorrow. Pour something special for that!


----------



## leah elisheva (Apr 3, 2015)

Thank you all! So good to be on some here alas, and to hear from you all too!

*Mick, *that fish is so fantastic looking, the wine must have been lovely, and papaya is my favorite fruit (fig would be next) and so I applaud, as always, your incredible food and LOVE that you got some good photos in here too! Keep on! And safe travels to Japan! I want to hear about every morsel you eat & drink and if able; please post in here and share!!!

*Disco, *thank you tons as well! I have to catch up on your terrific food blog, as I have not been online as much in any way and love what you make and post and so I look forward to such - and while drinking great libation as to pretend I am there! Happy Easter to you both in the North!

*Humdinger, *thank you so much and on the dog wishes too! You've been so supportive of my doings and I am always humbled and touched by that and so know that such is appreciated indeed! Happy Easter and epic eating to you and yours this weekend, as I am sure you will make it sensational! (I'm in such a calamari jag lately though so long as tentacles are involved in some precious way, how grateful am I)!

Happy Passover, Easter, & Fabulous Weekend To Everyone! PLEASE SHARE YOUR PHOTOS, FOOD, WINE, SMOKING, BEER, AND GREAT CHEER! AND RIGHT HERE! THE MORE THE MERRIER, AS ALWAYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! - LEAH


----------



## humdinger (Apr 3, 2015)

No problem Leah. Happy Passover to you! Be sure to email me with any new video lectures you have! ;)


----------



## leah elisheva (Apr 3, 2015)

Thanks so much & I will do that!


----------



## moikel (Apr 3, 2015)

Not sure how much posting I will do from Japan . Lot of Japanese here in Cairns always been a popular destination for the pack it all in to the shortest time tour.
This is the most northern city in Queensland got a nice feel. Great farm country inland at Mareeba.


----------



## moikel (Apr 3, 2015)

Humdinger said:


> Awesome fish Moikel. Speaking of full moon, it sounds like you folks down under are going to get a great view of the lunar eclipse tomorrow. Pour something special for that!


I will check that out our hotel room faces due east & we are up high. It's just a funny climate to drink red wine in!! It won't stop me.


----------



## moikel (Apr 3, 2015)

image.jpg



__ moikel
__ Apr 3, 2015





Passage out to the Great Barrier Reef.


----------



## leah elisheva (Apr 4, 2015)

So beautiful Mick! I love seeing everyone's photos!!!! More, more, more! Cheers to all! Happy Saturday!!!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## chestnutbloom (Apr 4, 2015)

Thank you for the inspiring and mouthwatering pics! Yum!


----------



## leah elisheva (Apr 5, 2015)

Happy Easter Chestnutbloom!

Thanks tons on photos! Mick's are amazing too! Everyone is very welcome to post anything they wish here & so please do! The more the merrier!!!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## knuckle47 (Apr 5, 2015)

Leah,  I'm am so amazed at the volumes of food on your plate. Every photo I've seen in the last year has been menu quality...  If you take off the octopus, I'd try a bite :)


----------



## leah elisheva (Apr 6, 2015)

Well thank you so much, My Dear Pistachio Shell Teacher & Vermonster Friend Too! How very kind.

I adore huge portions and am delighted that my simpleton way of arranging is entertaining in any way!

As for ingredients, you may be more pleased to know that I have been in one vicious & delicious repetitive pan seared salmon jag lately too! I could salmon every day and have been doing it in a luscious caraway crust! Amazing!!!!!!!

Happy new week!!!

Cheers!!!!!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## leah elisheva (Apr 6, 2015)

image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 6, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 6, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 6, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 6, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 6, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 6, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 6, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 6, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 6, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 6, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 6, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 6, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 6, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 6, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 6, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 6, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 6, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 6, 2015


----------



## leah elisheva (Apr 6, 2015)

The steaks are the best and the last one (yesterday) was over black rice which I love!


----------



## daveomak (Apr 6, 2015)

Leah, morning....   sorry to hear about your dog...  all good things end...   anywho, the grub looks perfect as usual...  _BEER_.....????......    You must have lost a wager....      Glad to see you back posting....   Dave


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 6, 2015)

That all looks phenomenal Leah, very nice thread !  Hoping you & yours had a Happy Easter !


----------



## gary s (Apr 6, 2015)

Hey Leah,   Only one word to describe all those great pictures  "WOW"   well done     
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Gary


----------



## leah elisheva (Apr 6, 2015)

Well thank you So much Dave, Justin, & Gary! So kind! 
Gorging on salmon again today but turn 45 tomorrow & shall go to pals to ring that in with some fabulous calamari rings dusted in brown rice flour!
Cheers to all & make today delicious!!!! - Leah


----------



## knuckle47 (Apr 6, 2015)

45!  Great Happy to you.  Put a candle in a crab cake and go for it


----------



## daveomak (Apr 6, 2015)

45 !!!!    That was so long ago for me, I can hardly remember....   ENJOY THE DAY !!!!!!!


----------



## foamheart (Apr 6, 2015)

That looks really delicious Leah! And hope ya have a safe and happy B-Day!

Calamari is one of my favorites, not sure why Coonazz's don't eat them. Must not come in the Gulf.


----------



## leah elisheva (Apr 7, 2015)

Thank you tons for the lovely birthday wishes Knuckle47, Dave, & Foamheart too! Very sweet.

Hopefully I'll snap some photos of the birthday food/wine fun & get those up here on Wednesday or so.

Meanwhile, happy Tuesday of terrificness to all!!!!!!!!!!!!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## humdinger (Apr 7, 2015)

Happy Birthday Leah!


----------



## moikel (Apr 8, 2015)

Happy Birthday. Got Wifi finally . Japan is a blast . Went to the Tokyo fish market & over did it then found the sea urchin stall.I couldn't fit one in. 
Will head back for round 2 in a day or 2. Ate about the same amount of raw fish as a seal colony. Got there on the Ginza morning peak hour train ,now that's an experience.
Yakitori last night was great if you like pigs heart,ox tongue,chitterlings,Linda having the chicken!
In Kyoto now,just dropped a chunk at the knife store.
Back to Tokyo Thursday night, got plenty left to see & eat in the 7 days we have left.
Have a great birthday.


----------



## leah elisheva (Apr 8, 2015)

Thank you Humdinger! So kind!

And Mick too! So glad you two landed safely and in fabulous Japan! I was there in 2000 and adored it but hearing your uni, knife, Yakitori escapades, does take me back!

Have a blast and travel safely! I look forward to hearing about all your eats and drinks, and everyone else's here too! I gorged on fabulous calamaris cooked in coconut flour & brown rice flour yesterday and dipped in fresh pesto that was out of this world! Will get a phone photo up later.

Cheers!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## leah elisheva (Apr 8, 2015)

image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 8, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 8, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 8, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 8, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 8, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 8, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 8, 2015


----------



## moikel (Apr 17, 2015)

We had a great time but not so great weather.Cold & wet. Food was a blast. Did not have a bad meal. Beef to stupid price wise. Very heavily marbled,cut very thin in the shops.
Love the yakitori approach .Great skill to turn the food out on time ,in order. I could watch the cooks all day.Nice use of secondary cuts, tongue ,heart,jowl.
Raw fish? Ate more than your average seal colony! Went to the famous market inTokyo twice to see the wholesale side. Ate in the little places that serve the workers. Watched a guy fillet eels,about 2 per minute. Incredibly neat & clean .Fascinated by all that dried seafood tradition.
Bought 2 knives in Kyoto from a shop that's been in the same family for 15 generations. I was able to give a few pointers to a tour group on what to buy,I did. a Japanese knife course a few years back.
Great time all round,not expensive in fact Tokyo cheaper than Sydney. Had a love affair with Yesibu beer, Linda got into the sake .
I will watch Lost in Translation again & that episode of The Simpsons. My friends that are living there,year 2 , love it. 
We will go back. Lots of Aussies go for the snow season up north, cheap when you do the costing. Only 9 hours flying.


----------



## gary s (Apr 17, 2015)

Sounds like a really great time

Gary


----------



## leah elisheva (Apr 17, 2015)

Welcome home Mick!
That all sounds epic & amazing!
Post photos when/if it makes sense, & regardless, what a trip! That truly sounds fantastic & as if you two made the most of it!
I would have loved to see the eel cleaning ritual! Have wanted to learn!!
Cheers! - Leah


----------



## moikel (Apr 18, 2015)

They love their eel! This guy was like a surgeon ,clean,fast , precise & neat. He was working his way through a bucket of 50 or so. The inner market is enormous ,if it's in the ocean it's in the market.  Then then outer market has all the stalls at retail,little food joints,dried stuff,seaweed,knive shops,you name it.
Tuna is only part of the picture. It's the big $ but they are hitting sustainability issues.
We had great sashimi at 11 am! 
I thought the yakitori was the most translatable thing. Great skill ,charcoal management critical, not a lot of things added. Pig jowl was great,ox tongue,the fat content gave it great sizzle.
I just did prawns ,garlic,chilli ,lemon,EVO,parsley on the griddle followed by steamed fish chinese style for Linda her 2 boys & nonna.


----------



## daveomak (Apr 18, 2015)

Morning Mick.....   reading this, makes me wish I was with you....  It all sounds soooooo delicious....     I know you are enjoying the experience, immensely...  


Dave


----------



## moikel (Apr 18, 2015)

It was a bit of a leap for us because we speak no Japanese. In Europe I can fudge my way reading signs because I have some Italian and so many people speak EnglishAnnouncements & signs on the trains are in English as well. All the restaurants have pictures & a smattering of English in some of them.
They have great beer! Yesibu make a black ale that's brilliant,straight up or half,half with lager.
We will go back & try to see some of the countryside .I am still a kid from a country town at heart.
My friends who live inTokyo love it but they live in a huge apartment byJapanese standards.
I watched guys breaking up big bluefin tuna with serious tools,part knife part axe,part sword.
It's that char grilling that really got my attention .


----------



## leah elisheva (Apr 24, 2015)

So fantastic! This is such a wonderful update Mick! What an adventure! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## moikel (May 2, 2015)

IMG_1166.jpg



__ moikel
__ May 2, 2015






Me outside the Yebisu beer museum .I think I have that sour look because we were getting beaten up by the weather or I didn't want my photo taken I wanted a beer
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Good beer too,owned by Sapporo now ,they make a great dark ale.

Just throwing together my bull fighters stew now.

Beef cheeks same recipe I have done  & posted in nose to tail.

Raining again. 

Just put it in a low oven for 3 or so hours.













IMG_1168.jpg



__ moikel
__ May 2, 2015


















IMG_1188.jpg



__ moikel
__ May 2, 2015






Paid $14 a kg for beef cheeks,ouch
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





!

They are big.

I will fossick around in the cellar for something suitable in big reds.

Side dish will be a roasted beets,little onions,goats cheese hot salad with walnuts ,garlic,balsamic vinegar.


----------



## leah elisheva (May 2, 2015)

Now that's a beer! Fantastic photo & weather be damned as it must have been great fun!
Now this meal you are making looks & sounds incredible! I so wish you opened a bistro and right here!
Happy weekend! Cheers!!! - Leah


----------



## moikel (May 2, 2015)

My version has my bacon,carrots,onions,garlic,herbs,red wine,beef stock,orange peel,cloves,cinnamon. 
I am eyeing off a bottle of Penfolds 389, poor mans Grange, it's from 2009 . 389 the number of the bus that takes you to Bondi Beach. Cab/ shiraz very Aussie.
This is a bit of a French bistro classic,nothing fancy .


----------



## leah elisheva (May 2, 2015)

Sounds great!


----------



## moikel (May 2, 2015)

M













image.jpg



__ moikel
__ May 2, 2015


















image.jpg



__ moikel
__ May 2, 2015





This was great,mashed potato a nice side.
I just cut the beets,quarter the red onions with the root end on them to keep them in shape,whole cloves of garlic smashed,roasted in bacon fat & EVO  then tossed with feta,balsamic & walnuts.
Wine is great but it's overpriced ,it was a thank you from a client.
You just had to touch cheek with a fork & they came apart. My version is a French/ Spanish take on it ,orange peel,cloves,cinnamon.
It will work with any beef cut that needs low & slow.


----------



## leah elisheva (May 2, 2015)

God Mick, that sounds so soft and succulent and amazing!!! And the feta walnut fabulousness just sounds superb!And the wine a great pairing too! You have good clients!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Cheers! - Leah


----------

